

A compiler for Lambda Calculus to LLVM, Part 1 - mbrubeck
http://blog.finiteimprobability.com/2009/11/17/a-compiler-for-lambda-calculus-to-llvm-part-1/

======
z8000
"I’ll try to keep things to the point that nothing more than a general
understanding of Haskell, Parsec, and the basic concepts of LLVM are
required."

ok, I'll be back in 4 days.

------
mbrubeck
With the right link this time. (I submitted this earlier with a corrupt URI
and didn't notice until it was too late to edit/delete.)

